# Avatar Request



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Hey Guys!

I would like a gif of Bigfoot Silva loosening up his Jaw before the Velasquez fight. On the PPV it occurs right after the replay of the Varner/Barboza fight! (Just the first part, not him punching his nose)

Just a close up of his face.

Hope someone can make this happen! :hug: :thumb02:


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Anyone? <3


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)




----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Tried to do it myself with 0 success (as you can see in my avatar...)

tried to crop and cut out a lot of animation, but it's just giving me a still picture.

here's the orignal gif


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)




----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Trix said:


>


File size too large.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

What size is the limit? :confused02:


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

PM an smod or admin, they can put it in for you regardless of the size (only they can put gif images in an avy).


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

I'm on it! Copypasting the link is the easy thing, it's the people who resize into avy's or make the gif from a video in the first place I wish I could be like.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Its easy, bro. :thumbsup:

Resize & crop in gimp(gimp.org), export as .gif clicking the 'animated gif' tab.

A caveman could do it.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Awesome, thanks everyone!


----------

